# CPU  core utilization absolute time when usage is minimum and maximum



## Avinash K (Feb 19, 2019)

Is there any way to get absolute timestamp , the value of timestamp in nanosec relative to Unix Epoch  when CPU core utilization is minimum and CPU core utilization to Maximum 

Need to implement following openconfig standard , anyinputs would be appreciated 



			OpenConfig - Data model schemas
		










						public/openconfig-platform-cpu.yang at master · openconfig/public
					

Repository for publishing OpenConfig models, documentation, and other material for the community. - public/openconfig-platform-cpu.yang at master · openconfig/public




					github.com


----------

